
Amazon move off Oracle caused Prime Day outage in one of its biggest warehouses - codesternews
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/23/amazon-move-off-oracle-caused-prime-day-outage-in-warehouse.htmlhttps://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/23/amazon-move-off-oracle-caused-prime-day-outage-in-warehouse.htmlhttps://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/23/amazon-move-off-oracle-caused-prime-day-outage-in-warehouse.html
======
Nican
Anyone have a source for the "25-page report"?

~~~
dbenhur
coe.amazon.com if you're inside. Larry must have paid for this article. Some
things it doesn't say: Large database migrations are hard -- especially so
when there's been many years of accumulated dependency on the prior data
store/model. Amazon conducts a lot of CoEs -- I suspect more than 1000/yr.
Hundreds of prior CoEs implicate behavior of relational databases (and
particularly Oracle) at scale -- there's a reason Amazon has an expensive
multi-year program to get off Oracle.

